# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Cumpleaños 50 de mi padre

## ALMC94

Hola amigos, esta vez vengo a pedir consejo, en septiembre es el cumpleaños 50 de mi padre, y toda la familia ( unos 50) solemos reunirnos en este acontecimiento. me gustaria hacerle un numero que sea algo rocambolesco. Habia pensado en la magia de Eduardo galeano. O algun numero con fuego material flash rosas de fuego etc. el problema es que no se si llegare a conseguir la tecnica y el numero a la perfeccion. Cualquier consejo me es de ayuda, incluso diferentes numeros. Muchas gracias a todos.

----------


## mayico

¿Cuando dices la magia de Eduardo Galeano, te refieres a su número de manipulación? Si la respuesta es Si, de ya te aviso que te faltan horas de estudio y horas de ensayos, y meses y algún que otro año para hacer perfecta la rutina, por no decir que sería mejor montar tu propia rutina, a la que te faltarían otras pocas horas y años...

Mira que hay juegos para hacer...

----------


## mayico

¿Cuando dices la magia de Eduardo Galeano, te refieres a su número de manipulación? Si la respuesta es Si, de ya te aviso que te faltan horas de estudio y horas de ensayos, y meses y algún que otro año para hacer perfecta la rutina, por no decir que sería mejor montar tu propia rutina, a la que te faltarían otras pocas horas y años...

Mira que hay juegos para hacer...

----------


## Ray0

o no la llegas a dominar en la vida, muy grande Eduardo Galeano. saludos.

----------


## sujetom

Hace un mes fue el del mío e hice magia parlour con cartas; Angle Z e Invisible para introducir un regalo que ya le había hecho. :D

----------


## albatalyawsi

Hola a todos:

¿Podríais recomendar algunos juegos más para realizárselos al que cumpla los años? La idea de sujetom de un juego para introducir un regalo es muy interesante.

Gracias.

Jesús

----------

